# Füße verlieren Pedalkontakt beim springen



## bjoernson (18. Februar 2012)

Hello, ich bin nun vom Hardtail auf ein Enduro Fully umgestiegen. 

Habe heute zum ersten mal versucht über einen kleinen Kicker ins Flat zu springen. Bin mehrmals drüber. Habe mich realtiv locker einfach draufrollen lassen ohne irgendwie aktiv abzuspringen. Auf jeden Fall sind jedes mal meine Füße etwas von den Pedalen abgehoben. Zum Glück sind sie aber auch dort wieder geladent . Liegt das eventuell an der Haltung? Muss ich mich vielleicht doch mehr nach hinten Beugen um den Pedalkontakt zu halten?

Hab zu dem Thema jetzt Suchmäßig nichts finden können. Falls es da was gibt, währe ich dankbar wenn ihr mir einen Link posten könntet


----------



## DiaryOfDreams (18. Februar 2012)

Ich denke es dürfte eben genau daran liegen dass Du nicht aktiv abspringst - durch den aktiven Absprung verkeilst Du Dich bewusst in den Pedalen - ohne diesen Absprung eben nicht und was dann passiert hast Du ja gemerkt.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Sahne (18. Februar 2012)

*bjoernson
*Versuch beim Springen die Körperspannung zw. Lenker und Pedalen zu halten. WIe beim bunny hop


----------



## Marc B (19. Februar 2012)

Achte dabei auf deine Fußstellung, wenn deine Füße einfach horizontal auf dem Pedal stehen, wirst du den Kontakt zu ihnen verlieren. Versuche also die Fußsohlen aktiv nach hinten/unten gegen die Pedalflächen zu drücken, damit das "Verkeilen" gelingt.

Hier ziehe ich das Hinterrad bei langsamen Tempo über ein Hindernis, dazu verkeile ich auch meine Füße in die Pedale:


----------



## bjoernson (19. Februar 2012)

Alles klar. Die Tipps sind super!! Spannung zwischen Pedale und Lenker aufbauen, wie beim Bunny Hop hab ich verstanden. 

Aber ist es richtig das ich mich dann eher vom Fahrrad treiben lassen sollte, als wie verrückt dann noch am Lenker und so zu ziehen?


----------



## Marc B (19. Februar 2012)

Je nach dem wie steil der Kicker geshapet ist. Hier erklärt Jay Hoots sehr schön, wie sich Fahrer und Bike bei Kickern verhalten:


Viel Spaß beim Üben und zieh am Anfang Schienbeinschoner an


----------



## ottovalvole (1. Mai 2012)

Hallo zusammen,

Ich haabe auch dieses Pedalproblem, aktiv abspringen habe ich allerdings noch nicht wirklich bei den kleinen Kicker probiert.
Hat jemand zufällig mal einen Tip zur Fußstellung und Winkel auf dem Pedal zur Veranschaulichung? Mir fehlt irgendwie noch der Zugriff zum "Spannung aufbauen"
Komme leider erst  in 2 Wochen zum Testen

Dank Euch, Tom


----------



## Schildbürger (1. Mai 2012)

Du kannst die http://www.dirtstylers.de/ fragen und es dir zeigen lassen.
Ist in der Nähe von Köln.


----------



## Marc B (2. Mai 2012)

Kleine Trockenübung für das Verkeilen, falls man das vorher noch nie gemacht hat


----------



## kandyman (2. Mai 2012)

Bunnyhops üben! Ohne die dafür notwendige Technik kann man nicht wirklich springen würde ich mir anmassen zu sagen.


----------



## osbow (8. Mai 2012)

Ich dachte dass es auch immer eine Frage der Geschwindigkeit wäre. Mit mehr Speed würde das Hinterrad nicht so schnell nach unten fallen. Oder irre ich mich da? Hab nämlich exakt das gleiche Problem.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (8. Mai 2012)

Das mag richtig sein. Aber ohne aktive Sprungtechnik ist man mehr Passagier als Fahrer.


----------



## Ferkelmann (8. Mai 2012)

@osbow: Stimmt teils, je langsamer die Geschwindigkeit, je aktiver muss der Sprung ausgeführt werden. Ideale Kombi aus Pedalen und Schuhe sollte auch stimmen.



bjoernson schrieb:


> ...Hab zu dem Thema jetzt Suchmäßig nichts finden können. Falls es da was gibt, währe ich dankbar wenn ihr mir einen Link posten könntet


 
Das glaube ich Dir nicht


----------



## kandyman (8. Mai 2012)

osbow schrieb:


> Ich dachte dass es auch immer eine Frage der Geschwindigkeit wäre. Mit mehr Speed würde das Hinterrad nicht so schnell nach unten fallen. Oder irre ich mich da? Hab nämlich exakt das gleiche Problem.



Das ist jetzt schwer exakt zu beantworten, aber: Wenn das Hinterrad nicht so schnell wieder runterfällt, dann gilt das für deine Füsse auch.

Also liegts nicht an der Geschwindigkeit, sondern an der Technik.


----------



## ole88 (8. Mai 2012)

wer mit nem hardtail jumps nicht gewohnt ist oder sowas noch nie gefahren ist mit sprünge etc wird sich schwer tun bei nem fully, üb einfach des klappt scho


----------



## Mettwurst82 (8. Mai 2012)

Warum?


----------



## ole88 (8. Mai 2012)

wie warum? es gibt nichts besseres um gleichgewicht etc zu üben als n hardtail, bin jahrelang eins gefahren un hab jetzt n fully, was glaubst wie ich etz fahr


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (8. Mai 2012)

Für's Springen braucht man nicht wirklich viel Gleichgewichtssinn. Ich halte es für einfacher mit einem Fully springen zu lernen, da es einfacher beherschbar ist, was nicht heißt, dass man mit einem Fully allgemein eine bessere Fahrtechnik entwickelt.
Das, was dir vielleicht genützt hat ist, dass du überhaupt mit irgendwas schon vorher gesprungen bist. Klar, dass es dir mit nem Fully dann leichter fällt, wenn du's auf was schwerer beherschbaren gelernt hast.
Dein erster Beitrag ist übrigens kaum zu lesen.


----------



## ole88 (8. Mai 2012)

Was kannstn daran net lesn?

Ja sag ich ja je schwerer die Übung ist desto leichter fällt die praxis


----------



## --- (8. Mai 2012)

ole88 schrieb:


> was glaubst wie ich etz fahr



Sicher wie ein Weltmeister.


----------



## Bernd aus Holz (8. Mai 2012)

Mettwurst82 schrieb:


> ...
> Dein erster Beitrag ist übrigens kaum zu lesen.



... was für ein Wunder: er kann ja auch gar nicht schreiben...


----------



## ole88 (9. Mai 2012)

oh da kommt was ausm ktwr gekrochen, weiche von uns dämon, kusch zurück in deine schachtel


----------



## Mettwurst82 (9. Mai 2012)

ole88 schrieb:


> Ja sag ich ja je schwerer die Übung ist desto leichter fällt die praxis



Trotzdem lernt es sich direkt mit dem Fully leichter. Was nicht heißt, dass ich das für gut heiße. Also ist deine Aussage, dass man sich auf dem Fully schwer tun würde, wenn man vorher nicht mit dem Hardtail gesprungen ist nicht richtig, weil man sich mit dem Hardtail am Anfang noch schwerer tut.
Du vergleichst hier Anfänger mit Fortgeschrittenen. Das Bike ist hierbei erstmal völlig egal.


----------



## ole88 (9. Mai 2012)

Wenn du meinst ich seh das anderst


----------



## Marcus_xXx (10. Mai 2012)

Schön das son einfacher Thread wieder in n Streitgespräch ausarten muss... Wobei mir (der auf der Suche nach Antworten zu eben solchen Fragen hierhergekommen ist) das nicht wirklich weiterhilft, wenn ihr da über die vers. Bikes diskutiert...


----------



## Mettwurst82 (10. Mai 2012)

Das war doch kein Streitgespräch... Ich bin nur anderer Meinung als ole88. 
Um nicht die Füße von den Pedalen zu verlieren, sollte man aktiv abspringen. Diesen Bewegungsvorgang kann man sehr gut üben, indem man den Bunny Hop übt.
Hier gibt es auch noch einen aktuellen Thread, der ums Springen mit dem Hardtail geht. Da ist es genau das gleiche. Aktiv abspringen. Beim Hardtail ist das noch wichtiger, da es dort nicht den Impuls aus der Zugstufe gibt. Daher bin ich der Meinung, dass das mit dem Fully einfacher zu lernen ist...
Wenn man's mit dem Hardtail schon kann, fällt der Umstieg auf's Fully natürlich leicht. Aber das war ja nicht die Frage des Threaderstellers.


----------



## Marcus_xXx (10. Mai 2012)

Ich habs vorhin bei nem kleinen Trail gemerkt, da waren n paar fette Wurzeln, ich bin rübergesprungen und hab den Kontakt verloren. Bei den Bunny Hops klappts allerdings..


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Mettwurst82 (11. Mai 2012)

Na dann weiter üben! Wichtig ist es, sich mit den Füßen leicht in den Pedalen zu verkeilen. Beim Bunny Hop mehr, beim springen weniger. Da entwickelt man mit der Zeit ein Gefühl für. Dazu die Füße leicht nach vorn kippen und Druck nach hinten ausüben.


----------



## ole88 (11. Mai 2012)

richtig n Streit war das nicht, nur andere ansichten, macht aber auch nichts.


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (12. Mai 2012)

Mich hat es auch das ein oder Andere mal aus den Pedalen beim Kicker katapultiert. Obwohl es Monate vorher immer geklappt hat.

Bin zu folgender Erkenntnis gekommen.

Wichtig ist auch nicht zu steif bzw. vor Allem mit recht durchgestreckten Beinen und Armen über den Absprung zu fahren. Da Du dann sonst die Einfederbewegung des Fully´s mit den Beinen und Armen vielleicht noch mitgehen kannst.
Aber...
Nach dem Absprung federt das Bike wieder aus. Wenn Du aber die Beine und Arme schon fast durchgestreckt hast kannst Du diese Bewegung nicht mitgehen und wirst rauskatapultiert.

Je höher der Kicker, desto tiefer geh ich vor dem Absprung in die Hocke. Dadurch lande ich dann auch eher auf beiden Rädern und nicht mit dem Vorderrad zuerst.

So sind meine Erfahrungen mit dem Thema. 
Aber es wird hier sicherlich noch Einige Cracks geben, die Dir das besser od. sonstwie erklären können.

Gruß

Jürgen


----------



## NoIDEaFOraNAme (12. Mai 2012)

Fahr mit Klickpedalen... dann bleiben die Füße da wo sie sollen... kleinen Winkel für ein schnelles Auslösen. Man gewöhnt sich dann automatisch an den Bewegungsablauf... weil man den Pedalkontakt sicher im Hinterkopf hat und daran keinen Gedanken mehr verschwendet.

Problem ist nur, ich komme nach gut vier Jahren mit Klicks nun nicht mehr so mit Flatpedals klar... bzw. muss mich daran wieder gewöhnen


----------



## Mettwurst82 (12. Mai 2012)

Mit Klick-Pedalen zu fahren ist der denkbar schlechteste Tipp, wenn man die Technik wirklich lernen will... Man gewöhnt sich da eher an einen falschen Bewegungsablauf, weil man ja nichts mehr tun muss, damit man die Pedale nicht verliert.
Wenn man das einmal drin hat, verschwendet man auch mit Flats keinen Gedanken mehr daran.


----------



## Nuewang (15. Mai 2012)

Falls Du schon beim normalen überfahren der Wurzeln von den Pedalen katapultiert wirst evtl. mal den Rebound am Dämpfer checken. Wenn der Dämpfer zu stark zurückschlägt bockt das Hinterteil wie ein Esel und schüttelt dich aus den Pedalen. Macht sich natürlich auch beim Springen bemerkbar. Das kann soweit führen, dass Dich Dein Hintern überholt ;o). Ich hab meinen Dämpfer so eingestellt, dass das Hinterrad nicht zurückspringt wenn ich das Hinterteil fallen lasse. Ist aber natürlich Geschmackssache. Andere lieben den starken Rebound und stellen den absichtlich auf mehr Dampf ein. Einfach mal probieren.


----------



## bitschleuder (20. Mai 2012)

Wie is denn das generell mit der Fahrwerkseinstellung? Ich hab gemerkt, das die Zugstufe im Dämpfer enormen Einfluss auf das Sprungverhalten hat, also sprich: Zugstufe hinten zu lässt das Hinterrad weniger stark hoch kommen beim Abspringen.

Wie ist es denn mit der Druckstufe/Zugstufe vorne? Welche Einstellungen nehmt ihr da vor?


----------



## Hurzelwurzel (20. Mai 2012)

Mir is es gestern auch wieder passiert 

Zu schnell über den Kicker. 
Die 5 Meter weit und 2 Meter hoch nur mit dem Lenker in der Hand waren noch das kleinere Problem.

Landung dann mit dem A... auf dem Hinterreifen, der sich natürlich weitergedreht hat. Hat mir ziemlich die Ei.... verklemmt 

Da hab ich dann wieder gesehen das jeder Sprung mit 10-15 kmh mehr wieder was völlig anderes ist.


----------



## bitschleuder (20. Mai 2012)

Hurzelwurzel schrieb:


> Mir is es gestern auch wieder passiert
> 
> Zu schnell über den Kicker.
> Die 5 Meter weit und 2 Meter hoch nur mit dem Lenker in der Hand waren noch das kleinere Problem.



Hört sich nach nem Superman-Versuch an...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## D.Sanchezz (20. Mai 2012)

Zugstufe so weich (offen) wie möglich, so hart (zu) wie nötig.
 fahr einfach mal ne wurzelige passage mehrmals. Dämpfer/Gabel ganz "offen", dann ganz "zu", dann langsam von "zu" her kommend rantasten.
(kannste auch von "offen her kommend machen, aber zähl die 'klicks' danach von "zu" her um dir die Einstellung zu merken.)

pauschal hier zu sagen dreh drei Klicks nach links bringt dir garnix, da zählt allein dein Popometer und deine Erfahrung die du damit machst.


----------



## bitschleuder (20. Mai 2012)

D.Sanchezz schrieb:


> Zugstufe so weich (offen) wie möglich, so hart (zu) wie nötig.
> fahr einfach mal ne wurzelige passage mehrmals. Dämpfer/Gabel ganz "offen", dann ganz "zu", dann langsam von "zu" her kommend rantasten.
> (kannste auch von "offen her kommend machen, aber zähl die 'klicks' danach von "zu" her um dir die Einstellung zu merken.)
> 
> pauschal hier zu sagen dreh drei Klicks nach links bringt dir garnix, da zählt allein dein Popometer und deine Erfahrung die du damit machst.



ne, ich weiß, ich wollte ja auch nicht eine konkrete einstellung für mein bike wissen, sondern nur prinzipiell, wie's funktioniert. also z.b. wie verändert sich das verhalten des bikes beim springen, wenn ich die druckstufe/zugstufe zu mach usw....

stelllst du dein fahrwerk demnach gar nicht für die springerei ein?


----------



## D.Sanchezz (21. Mai 2012)

zu suspension settings kann ich dir die Seite von meinem MX Fahrwerkstuner empfehlen
http://www.pepe-tuning.de/html/fahrwerk-setup.html
stehen eigtl alle effekte ganz gut geschrieben, streiche einfach alle Passagen die mit "Gasgeben" und "Beschleunigen" zu tun haben, der Rest is auf MTB übertragbar


----------



## bitschleuder (21. Mai 2012)

D.Sanchezz schrieb:


> zu suspension settings kann ich dir die Seite von meinem MX Fahrwerkstuner empfehlen
> http://www.pepe-tuning.de/html/fahrwerk-setup.html
> stehen eigtl alle effekte ganz gut geschrieben, streiche einfach alle Passagen die mit "Gasgeben" und "Beschleunigen" zu tun haben, der Rest is auf MTB übertragbar



sehr geil, sowas hab ich gesucht. dange


----------



## MrGrilc (21. Mai 2012)

Vielleicht breitere Pedalen kaufen hatte das gleiche Problem


----------



## oldie-pilot (5. Juni 2012)

Hallo hab das grad woanders geschrieben, aber hier meine Erfahrung von Umstieg Hardtail/Fully. Beim Hardtail bin ich und konnte ich viel aktiver fahren als mit dem Fully da dort nichts gegen mich arbeiten konte (Federelemente).

Da ich früher mal MX gefahren bin hab ich ziemlich schnell gemerkt das es sich mit dem Fully ähnlich einem Moped verhält. Da gibt es dieselben Probleme.

http://www.offroadforen.de/vb/archive/index.php/t-57907.html


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## guido21 (27. Januar 2013)

So bleiben die Füsse auf den Pedalen und das Bike trennt sich nicht von dir:


----------



## saken (2. Oktober 2013)

Was bedeutet eigentlich genau "aktives abspringen"? Drücke ich aktiv die Federung runter und beim lösen nutze ich den Schwung um das Bike mit nach oben zu ziehen? Und wie verkeile ich meine Füße? Ich fahre die FiveTen Danny McA und Shimano Saint Pedale. Zeigen die Fußspitzen beide nach unten und ich drücke die Schuhe in die Pedale? Oder zeigt die hintere Fußspitze nach unten und die forder nach oben? Gibt es dazu noch weitere gute Videos, Bilder oder sonstiges?

Ich fliege aktuell auch öfters von den Pedalen. Noch ist nichts passiert, aber es macht meine Fahrweise schon teilweise etwas unsicher


----------



## mpirklbauer (3. Oktober 2013)

Aktive springen heißt, dass du nicht einfach über den Kicker fährst, sondern einen kleinen Bunnyhob machst.

Natürlich erst kurz vor Ende des Kickers.


----------



## hulster (6. Oktober 2013)

Der Hinweis mit dem "aktiv Springen" hat mir jetzt mal weitergeholfen.
Der Umstieg auf Flats hat zwar im Trailbereich sehr geholfen, aber das Sprungvermögen tendierte gegen null.
Nen Bunny Hop können/machen ist zwar ein netter Hinweis, aber ich glaube nicht, dass jemand der nen Bunny Hop kann ein Problem damit die Pedale zu verlieren. 
Der entscheidende Punkt für mich ist das aktive runterdrücken Hinten. 
Das verbessert zudem auch die Fluglage und durch das aktive Drücken kann man halt zwangsläufig nicht mehr den Pedalkontakt verlieren. 
Von meiner Seite sei noch mal der Tip mit der Einstellung des Dämpfers erlaubt. Ich bin zu Beginn auch mit viel zu wenig Rebound gefahren. Da bekommt man dann den richtigen "Kick" nur nicht so wie gewünscht.


----------



## mpirklbauer (6. Oktober 2013)

Doch, auch wer einen Bunny hob kann verliert ab und dann mal den Pedalkontakt, wenn man schlampig ist.

Ich versteh nicht ganz was du mit runterdrücken meinst?
Wir waren uns doch einig, dass man sich verkeilen muss,
dass erreriche ich durch einen kleine Bunnyhob.


----------



## saken (16. Oktober 2013)

Ich drücke meine Füße nun kurz vor Absprung kurz in die Pedale (Dämpfer wird dabei etwas eingedrückt), stelle dabei meine Füße mit der Spitze leicht nach unten  und versuche ansatzweise einen kleinen Bunnyhob (Oberkörper geht erst leicht nach hinten oben und dann sehr leicht nach vorne während meine Füße in die Pedale drücken und das Heck leicht anheben). 

Damit funktioniert es nun deutlich besser und ich verliere nicht mehr so schnell die Pedale.

Einen richtigen Bunnyhob muss ich noch trainieren, vielleicht wird es dann noch besser und einfacher werden


----------



## hulster (16. Oktober 2013)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Ich versteh nicht ganz was du mit runterdrücken meinst?



Erst wie sakem gerade beschreiben hat, DANN zur Landung hin drücke ich noch aktiv das Heck über die Pedale nach unten.


----------



## mpirklbauer (16. Oktober 2013)

hulster schrieb:


> Erst wie sakem gerade beschreiben hat, DANN zur Landung hin drücke ich noch aktiv das Heck über die Pedale nach unten.



Okay, das ist mir klar, damit du kontrolliert runter kommst und nicht einfach fällst.

Dachte du drückst den ganzen Sprung.


----------



## hulster (16. Oktober 2013)

mpirklbauer schrieb:


> Dachte du drückst den ganzen Sprung.



Slopestyle - Back-Roll? Hatte ich jetzt nicht wirklich vor. Zumindest nicht absichtlich.


----------

